
Ask HN: Working at Facebook. First hand experience? - toocool
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve heard vastly different opinions when it comes to working at Facebook in an engineering position: some people say it&#x27;s literally the best job ever because of the freedom, quality of coworkers and environment. Others instead said it&#x27;s a highly competitive place (to the point where you&#x27;re going to have a very hard time if you don&#x27;t work 12 hours a day <i></i>and<i></i> aren&#x27;t extremely smart) where you are worked to the bone until you naturally burn out and are then let go after a minor mistake, forfeiting your fat RSU package.<p>Do you have first hand experience? I am currently talking with a few big SV companies and I would like to avoid taking the wrong decision, so the more data points I have the better.<p>Thanks!
======
to_bpr
I don't know how many will self-identify as FB engineers on here, but there's
no shortage of them on the Blind app who'll quickly answer your Q's.

------
tekknolagi
I was an intern there. Really enjoyed my time. I didn't put in absurd hours; I
just got my work done. Spending time around smart people working on hard
problems all day helped me develop.

------
gamechangr
Why would they answer you on here?

There would be a lot to lose and very little to gain. I would look for a less
public format...if you want a response.

~~~
marktangotango
Not everyone uses their real name on the Internet, as you appear to do.

